# Unable To Rename/delete Ogg File In Root



## PhotoMaster

It's me, the noob, trying to stop the stupid camera apps from sounding the camera all of the time. I went into /system/media/audio/ui/camera_click.ogg and tried renaming it using "File Expert". At first it was saying it was unable. Then I went into and gave it superuser rights*. I tried again to rename it and it gave me no error, but it didn't change the name. I copied the file to my memory card and then went back to the original and tried to delete it. It confirmed I wanted to deleted it and the program made the motions as if it were deleting it, but the file remains. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Greg

* I gave it superuser rights by going to the menu in "File Expert", went into Settings and then activated the "Root Explorer" option. I told it to give superuser permission and to remember this choice.


----------



## PhotoMaster

If no one knows why I can't rename/delete files, does anyone know how to force the phone not to play the shutter sound on the camera?? Even turning the camera sound off in all of the apps, the sound plays anyway. Desperate to fix this. I play with cameras all the time and my wife is sick of the noise from the camera.


----------



## nu2droid

I read someone else trying to on df.
Think the suggestion was to rename a blank media file to the one in question. Think there was actually a file for silent. Copy that and rename the copy.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I have got to try that.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I copied camera_click.ogg and dropped the volume to zero. Playing the file showed that it is a silent file. I then copied it into the directory and it confirmed that I wanted to overwrite the original. The file "appeared" to overwrite, but the file remained unchanged. I'm still trying, but have had no success yet. I made sure that I have all the permissions turned on.

Help?? Please!


----------



## Mr. Cookie

Make sure you have mounted /system read-write. I use file expert. Somewhere there is a mount option.

I just renamed to cameraclick.ogg.bak did the video recorder the same way.

Had to reboot to get the sound to actually stop playing. Hope this helps.


----------



## PhotoMaster

Awesome! That was it! I had to change the mount settings. Once done, I renamed the ogg file and it works perfectly. No more camera noise!


----------



## nu2droid

Glad it worked..


----------



## phpgen

try reboot first

if no , use phone version of http://www.longpathtool.com/


----------

